# Olive oil



## elizafoster (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone ive just been told off someone that its a good idea to rub olive oil over your torts shell once you have bathed them anyone else heard of this?Also i bah my tort 2-3 times per week he is a horsefield and he is kept indoors is this ok? Ive just read somewhere that i should be bathing him every day.


----------



## Itort (Mar 31, 2008)

Olive oil is great for cooking but there is no need to put it on on a torts shell. I see no reason to bath him daily, perhaps the russian tort keeper can give further input on this.


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 31, 2008)

No way! You shouldnt put olive oil on tortoises shells. Yes it will make them shinny and pretty put can lead to problems. As long you have a water dish for your tortoise once a week you can give him a bath. But with only a little bit of water. No soap or anything.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 31, 2008)

Eliza I would not oil nor wax any tortoises shell. Tort shells are made out of the same stuff your fingernails are made out of, only cover much more surface on a tort. Oiling or waxing Alfie's shell could cause medical issues for h/him. Bathing your tort simply means soaking it in plain water for about 15 to 30 min. This is one of those areas people differ in their thoughts. Some people feel if you have water in their enclosure and they soak themselves than you do not have to soak (also called forced soaks) them. Others feel you should soak them, and even this could be debated as to how often. Most people IÃ¢â‚¬â„¢ve talk with say 2-3 times per week no more unless he is on medication like antibiotics. Torts usually urinate and defecated in the water and if done too often could cause nutritional problems and/or weight loss.
How you choose to do this only you can determine for your own tort. I like to soak (bathe) my Greeks 2 times a week and give them a little brush to clean them. I have gotten a soft facial cleaning brush that I use on them. They seem to like it (at least I hope so).


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 31, 2008)

I soak my russians 2 to 3 times a week, just as everyone said above no oil, I only use a toothbrush.


----------



## elizafoster (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks for everyones advice i am so pleased i found this site.I do bath Alfie about 2-3 times a week for about 10-20 minutes.I havent rubbed the olive oil on his shell as i was unsure whether it was ok or not.I keep reading different things that people say i should and shouldnt be doing,hopefully im doing everything right but im learning things every day and just want Alfie to be a happy and healthy tort


----------



## -EJ (Apr 1, 2008)

Rubbing your tortoise down with any such cover will most likely do no harm. Like someone else mentioned... the shell is similar to a fingernail. It is non porous. The problem comes in when the oil starts to break down... it gets sticky... attracting dirt... not a good thing.

I wouldn't do it nor would I suggest doing it but there is nothing wrong with it.




elizafoster said:


> Thanks for everyones advice i am so pleased i found this site.I do bath Alfie about 2-3 times a week for about 10-20 minutes.I havent rubbed the olive oil on his shell as i was unsure whether it was ok or not.I keep reading different things that people say i should and shouldnt be doing,hopefully im doing everything right but im learning things every day and just want Alfie to be a happy and healthy tort


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Apr 1, 2008)

I threaten turdboy that i'm going to break out the turtle wax and buffer when he starts digging and getting all dirty! LOL... its only a threat though


----------

